# AMD and SAMSUNG Partnership mobile GPU licencing deal



## kid41212003 (Jun 3, 2019)

Another win for the red team.









						AMD To License Out Radeon GPU IP to Samsung For Use In SLSI Mobile GPUs
					






					www.anandtech.com


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 3, 2019)

Wow ,didn't Qualcom also licence Ip from Amd and Intel too , that is interesting.


----------

